# Winter?????



## Roeri (3. Okt. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine Frage, 
macht ihr im Winter oder vor dem Winter noch irgendwas in den Teich für die Fische?????
Bakterien oder irgendwas für die Stabilität???


mfg Roeri


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hi Roeri,
das Zeug was vergammeln könnte sollte raus.
Den Teich abdecken, damit die Temperatur nicht zu tief fällt.
Vorher die Fische ordentlich füttern, damit sie Reserven haben.

Wegen der Bakterien mach dir weniger Sorgen, die passen sich schon an.


----------



## Roeri (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Mit was deckst Du denn Deinen Teich ab????
Also ich wohne im Harz wir haben Teilweise bis zu - 20°C.

mfg Roeri


----------



## Joerg (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hi Roeri,
ich decke nun mit Styrodurplatten ab.
Diese isolieren recht gut und sich gut widerverwertbar.
Die restlichen "Ecken" mit Luftpolsterfolie.


----------



## megane99 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Roeri,
hab da mal gegoogelt und ein paar Fotos gesehen... werde mir so etwas auch zum Winter bauen. Bis jetzt hatte ich so eine Art carport aus holz über meinen teich gehabt, ist aber zu umständlich.
mfg megane99


----------



## Frankia (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Roeri,

schau mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37617
Beitrag 10


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hi

Ist so ein Eisfreihalter eigentlich unbedingt notwendig oder nur wenn man (spezielle) Fische drin hat?
Im alten Teich hatte ich mich da nie um so ewas gekümmert und der war nicht so tief und besetzt von Goldfischen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo,
ich hab da so ne Idee im Kopf die ich einfach nicht loswerde.

Nen ganz ordinären Eisfreihalter, wie er im Baumarkt verkauft wird(Zwei Styroporteile und ein Plastikrohr).
Durch diese Plastikrohr, das ich durch eins ersetze das in 40 cm Tiefe endet, kommt eine Belüftung zum Einsatz.
Zusätzlich könnte man eine 5W Zimmerbrunnenpumpe mittels Kabelbindern am rohr befestigen(auch in ca. 40 cm Tiefe).

Das könnte doch funktionieren?

Hat jemand sowas schon mal versucht?


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

@-megane = Die Bilder kenne ich und die Idee mit dieser Gewächshausvariante ist schon genial. Die Bilder sind von Rainer Thanner's (RainThanner hier im Forum) Winterabdeckung. Ringsum hatte er noch einige 100'e PE-Bälle und es funktionierte prima.

@-Michael der 2. = Ich würde nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen schon dazu tendieren, dass ein vernünftiger Eisfreihalter für fast jeden Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz hilfreich ist, da viele Teiche gar nicht die Größe, den richtigen Aufbau und eine ausreichende Tiefe haben um ein Überleben ohne Hilfe von außen zu gewährleisten. Das würde ich persönlich auch nicht auf "spezielle" Fische beschränken, denn leider liest man im nächsten Frühjahr wieder von Verlusten oder erkrankten Fischen aller Art. Und die Ursachenforschung beginnt auf ein Neues. Ein Eisfreihalter ist keine Allzweckwaffe und kein Allheilmittel, aber es minimiert ggf. die Risiken. Sicherlich gibt es auch genügend andere Erfahrungen, wo ohne viel Gewese alles gut lief. *toi-toi-toi* Und es ist doch auch egal, ob es ein Sarasa, __ Goldfisch oder was spezielleres ist.


----------



## Roeri (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

hallo zusammen,

das hört sich alles gut an also da werde ich mir schon was rausfiltern um meinen Tech frei zuhalten. Danke erstmal.
Nun habe ich noch eine Frage, da mein Teich aus einem Betonbecken besteht das 1,8 m tief ist, sollte ich den Teich da absenken oder kann der voll bleiben.

mfg Roeri


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Zacky

Klar ist es egal, welcher Fisch drin schwimmT, keiner soll so sein Ende finden.
Ich dachte nur, dass es vielleicht spezielle Fische gibt, die da anfälliger sind und eben welche, die robuster sind.
Nun ja, gut dass ich mich entschiedne habe, keine Fische in den neuen Teich zu setzen. Das bleibt mit dann erspart. Jedoch muss ich mir jetzt für nächstes Jahr Gedanken um ein Laubnetz machen...

Danke für die Hilfe, Michael


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Roeri

Wenn das Betonbecken vernünftig gebaut wurde, also vernünftiger Beton und ggf. Stahl integriert ist, sehe ich da keine Probleme. Ich habe auch ein Betonbecken und lass das Wasser drin, wie eh und je.

Hi Michael

Ich denke schon, dass manche Fische robuster sind, die in unseren Breitengraden aufgewachsen sind oder direkt hier gezüchtet werden, aber durch gute Konditionierung und Pflege bekommst du bestimmt jeden Fisch über den Winter. Vielleicht ziehen ja doch noch Fische bei Dir ein.


----------



## Joerg (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Roeri,
ich seh da keine großen Probleme.
Bei mir hat sich die Folie wegen der Dicken Eisschicht an den Rändern etwas abgesetzt.
Mag auch daran gelegen haben, dass etwas Wasser unter der Eisschicht abgelassen wurde.



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da so ne Idee im Kopf die ich einfach nicht loswerde.


Ralph,
streich die mal aus dem Kopf und mach was vernünftiges. 
Du lässt den Filter gedrosselt durchlaufen, da der ja isoliert aufgestellt ist.
Das Abflussrohr wird ordentlich isoliert und der Auslauf etwas nach oben verlegt, damit keine Strömung in den tiefen Schichten entsteht.
Damit du deine Koi auch 4 Wochen früher sehen kannst, sei dir eine Isolierung der Teichoberfläche mit Styrodur empfohlen.


----------



## Roeri (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Was ich noch vergessen habe, das Wasser ist nicht direkt am Beton. Also ich meine der Teich ist mit 6 mm PE HD Platten ausgekleidet und es ist Wasserdichter Fertigbeton mit Armierungsmatten (Kuhmatten an Seiten und im Boden zu einem Käfig gebaut).
Ich hoffe hab bald Zeit für Fotos, aber im Moment stecke ich voll in der Meisterschule fest.
Aber im November sind Prüfungen dann habe ich Zeit.

mfg Roeri


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Jörg,

ok Idee ist weg:cu

Also, so richtig isoliert ist mein Filter nicht wirklich, nur ein "Holzhäuschen" drumrum

Aber nachträgliches auskleiden von innen mit Styrodur wäre ja nun kein Thema

Das Abflußrohr mit Luftpolsterfolie in mehreren Bahnen umwickeln sollte reichen?

Styrodurplatten einfach aufs Wasser legen und die "öffnungen" die in den Rundungen bleiben mit Luftpolsterfolie zudecken?

Meine 175W Pumpe fliegt über den Winter garantiert raus.
Hab noch ne 20W Pumpe liegen, weiß allerdings die genaue Fördermenge im Moment nicht,
ist die ausreichend?
Soll ich zusätzlich belüften? Teich und Filter?


----------



## Joerg (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Roeri,
wenn du 6mm HDPE Platten verbaut hast sollte da nicht passieren.

@Ralph,
Filterhaus klingt doch super. 
Im Haus kannst du auch das günstige Styropor nehmen.
Die 20 Watt hat wahrscheinlich zu wenig Förderhöhe. Was ist die 175er für eine Pumpe ?


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Jörg,

[QUOTEWas ist die 175er für eine Pumpe ?][/QUOTE]

Die Pumpe hat mir ein Freund vermacht, Hersteller und Modell?

Fördermenge sind 16T Liiter.

Es gibt doch so -ich nenn es jetzt mal- "Zwischensteckdosen" mit Dimmfuntion.

Müßte doch eigentlich gehen


----------



## Roeri (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir den Eisfreihalter von Oase geholt. Wie tief soll sollman den denn hängen ??
Also aus welcher Tiefe sollte ich das Wasser hochpumpen???
Teich ist 1,7m tief.




mfg Roeri


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Ralph,
bei mir läuft im Winter so eine "20W-Pumpe". Die muss allerdings keine große Höhe fördern (vielleicht 20 cm). Trotz ihrer geringen Förderhöhe von 75 cm läuft da noch einiges durch.


----------



## Joerg (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hallo Roeri,
einen Eisfreihalter kannst du dir meiner Ansicht nach bei deiner Teichgröße und einem sauberen Boden sparen.
Der bringt eigentlich nur Wasserbewegung oder kalte Außenluft in den Teich.
Es gibt aber Teiche bei der das durchaus nötig ist.

Was auf jeden Fall vermieden werden sollte ist eine Strömung, die das 4° kalte Wasser am Boden umwälzt.
BA oder starke Bewegungen im Teich sollten also vermieden werden.

Bei mir läuft der Filter durch. Die Leistung stark gedrosselt, Absaugung in den oberen Schichten und Auslauf in eine Flachzone.
Der nötige Gasaustausch ist also im Filter und es sind keine weiteren "Eisfreihalter" nötig.


----------



## Iedfreak (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter?????*

Hab am Wochenende meinen ersten Bauabschnitt fertiggestellt! 

- FIlterkiste kmpl. mit Styrodur Isoliert (zusätzlich Heizband (Pipeguard) 
- Bachlauf demontiert / Neuen Einlauf ebenfalls mit Styrodurkiste und Begleitheizung 
  direkt ins Winterzelt (Kiste mit Stroh zusätzlich Isoliert
- Winterzelt natürlich zu Wasser gelassen

Nächste Woche wird der Schwimmer mit Heizkabel und Lüftern gebaut..


----------

